# Bad Hair Day!



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

I think i'm going to start taking pictures and then write out what I believe the mouse to be thinking 










. o ( I knew that power cable was a bad idea to chew on :shock: )


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh my god he is adorable! I have a buck like that except he's fawn, and he has a less serious case of "electrocuted hair". :lol:


----------

